# AMNS'ED SALMON IN THE SMOKIN-IT--WORKED GREAT



## chef willie (Feb 8, 2013)

I had a piece of salmon reserved for a trial in the new smoker with the AMNS to see if it would stay lit, burn properly etc in this oxy starved type of smoker. I went with a dry rub/cure on the fish riffing off of the Honey Smoked Salmon post by Smoke Trax, a fellow Oregonian. Dialed the Smokin-It in at 175 thinking it would cycle higher & not wanting to go over 200 degrees. Loaded the AMNS with one row of Alder dust & let it get smoldering good while I finished fish prep. Set it on the floor alongside the air intake, fish went in middle and closed it up. TBS in minutes and unit cycled right around 190-200 as hoped. Took about 3 hours to hit 145 IT on the fat end. Rub consisted of 1/2 cup pickling salt, 3/4 cup brown sugar, 1/4 cup white sugar, 1 TBL ground pepper, 1 tsp cayenne & 1 TBL granulated garlic. Put on thick as you can see, covered with film and rested overnight in fridge (almost 24 hours) Rinsed off well then coated with the Blue Agave and as much pepper as you want. Original recipe called for Honey but I was out & had just gotten this Blue Agave from Costco as a sugar replacement kinda thing. To me, personally, I think 24 hours was a bit much with the cure but the boyz at the Club gobbled it up quick and loved it...so, who am I to say?.....it's all so subjective. Next test will be to see how the AMNS does in a hot smoke for hours with loaded rows.....me thinks will be fine.

heading for an overnight rest














SALMON1.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Feb 8, 2013






ready to go in after 24 hour cure














SALMON2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Feb 8, 2013






pulled at 145 IT














SALMON3.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Feb 8, 2013






AMNS after 3 hours














AMNS1.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Feb 8, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Feb 8, 2013)

That looks quite tasty!  Good job 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    I'm guessing you probably don't have a pic of the salmon once you cut into it?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I need to make some more salmon soon since I saw yours!


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 8, 2013)

Looking great!!!

  Craig


----------



## chef willie (Feb 8, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> That looks quite tasty!  Good job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately no second money shot....I was concerned with the 'moistness' of the finished product, being my own worst critic as always, but was assured it was plenty moist and not to salty...another fear. So believe this is worth another go for me with a shorter cure and maybe try the honey for a tad more sweetness and possibly some ground chipotle for color and heat.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 8, 2013)

That looks really good.  ? for all of you out there.  I have been hearing that the Agave is "not good" for you.  What are yall's thoughts on that one?

Kat


----------



## smoking b (Feb 8, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> That looks really good.  ? for all of you out there.  I have been hearing that the Agave is "not good" for you.  What are yall's thoughts on that one?
> 
> Kat


Don't know about the Agave nectar - I've heard it's bad too but I really like the Agave worms in the bottom of my Tequila bottles - they make me feel all warm & fuzzy inside


----------



## linguica (Feb 8, 2013)

Agave is recommend by nutritionist for the reason the body metabolizes it more slowly. Good for diabetics. Would like to know more about agave being "not good for you".

PS. I located this article;

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704335904574497622806733800.html


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 8, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Agave is recommend by nutritionist for the reason the body metabolizes it more slowly. Good for diabetics. Would like to know more about agave being "not good for you".


I will research to find the information.  I know some of my gal pal's were talking about it the other day.  It make be coming from those wacko's that are on the Gluten Free stuff.  Will get the link when I find it.

My Mom is a type 2....and she uses it.  Works for her.


----------



## roller (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks great !!!!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's where I was reading about it - one of those things that are always on the home page of your email to try & get your attention...

 Many people believe agave is a “healthy” sweetener because it is “natural” and marketed as being low-glycemic. In fact, agave is a highly processed sweetener. The chemical process for manufacturing agave nectar is nearly the same as the corn refiners using in making high-fructose corn syrup from corn starch. Using the agave glucose and inulin found in the plant’s roots, manufacturers subject it to a chemical enzymatic (using genetically modified enzymes) process that converts it into nearly pure fructose (70 percent or higher). Considering that HFCS contains only 55 percent fructose and it is currently wreaking havoc on Americans’ health, imagine what agave will do.

In the tiny amounts contained in fruit, fructose doesn’t cause much of a problem in the human body. In the large, concentrated amounts you find in agave, however, it can cause real health problems. That’s because the gastrointestinal tract doesn’t absorb fructose readily, so it goes straight to your liver. This places an overwhelming load on your liver, which can lead to scarring and development of triglycerides. It doesn’t stimulate the hormones that indicate satiety or fullness, so you can continue to eat it in large amounts. Fructose has also been strongly linked to obesity, fatty liver disease, and many other health issues.

Regardless of how “natural” and “organic” a label of agave nectar claims to be, don’t buy it. Fructose is found in fruit and honey, but it’s not found meant to be consumed in large, concentrated, syrup-like forms. While it is a low glycemic sweetener that won’t raise blood sugar, it’s toxic to your health in far more dangerous ways. Want more information? Here’s a link to a study in the Journal of Clinical Investigation about fructose.

Take from it what you will...


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 8, 2013)

Very nice lookin' salmon Willie!


Smoking B said:


> Don't know about the Agave nectar - I've heard it's bad too but I really like the Agave worms in the bottom of my Tequila bottles - they make me feel all warm & fuzzy inside


THHHHPPPTTT!  Right on...made me spit mountain dew out my nose B!!!!


----------



## chef willie (Feb 8, 2013)

Thx all.....now I'm worried I screwed up my liver with Agave.....hmmm, my liver has enuf to worry about with my choice of beverages, much less my sweetener.


----------



## linguica (Feb 8, 2013)

Chef Willie, sorry for the side tracking, your smoked salmon is mouth watering. Cured, smoked salmon is a food of the gods.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 8, 2013)

Here are some links to information...not that main one I saw...

http://www.foodrenegade.com/agave-nectar-good-or-bad/

http://www.foodprocessing.com/articles/2007/065.html

Have never used it...just wondering!

Kat


----------



## linguica (Feb 8, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Thx all.....now I'm worried I screwed up my liver with Agave.....hmmm, my liver has enuf to worry about with my choice of beverages, much less my sweetener.


Better just drink tequila.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 8, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> THHHHPPPTTT!  Right on...made me spit mountain dew out my nose B!!!!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 8, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Better just drink tequila.


Agreed - with Agave worm!!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 8, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > That looks really good.  ? for all of you out there.  I have been hearing that the Agave is "not good" for you.  What are yall's thoughts on that one?
> ...


LOL!  It makes me dance on tables....and it's not a friend of Mine!  (big wink)

Chef Willie....sorry to have asked about this with your beautiful Salmon....it needs to be eaten and quick!  Do you have any Chefy insight on that?  Never used it...but have been thinking about it.


----------



## chef willie (Feb 8, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> LOL!  It makes me dance on tables....and it's not a friend of Mine!  (big wink)
> 
> Chef Willie....sorry to have asked about this with your beautiful Salmon....it needs to be eaten and quick!  Do you have any Chefy insight on that?  Never used it...but have been thinking about it.


Jury I guess is still out on pros & cons. Seems all info I looked at went both ways as well, with 'inferior' Agave being the worst. Sooooo, I saw this link about coconut sugar, recommended no less by Dr. Oz. http://www.mnn.com/food/healthy-eating/blogs/dr-oz-recommends-coconut-sugar  So, me thinks I will give up on the Agave...was cheap enuf not to worry about trashing it. At my age I'm doubting consuming it will screw me any more than I already have with other 'things' consumed and not like I use a lot of sugar. I have used palm sugar in cooking b4 and liked that but it's hard to work with. If nothing else the use of Agave on the salmon definitely stimulated discussion. The salmon was consumed within an hour by the cronies at the Club...didn't seem to have a pronounced sweet taste to me from using it.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 8, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!  It makes me dance on tables....and it's not a friend of Mine!  (big wink)
> ...


good information.  I know about the if I buy it...gonna use it.  Was just curious.  You know that stuff will kill a "Kat"!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  (curiosity that is)


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice work Willie! I need to get some more fish to smoke, have not done any since the trout dip for holiday baskets.

FYI - I'm going to start a butt for PP late tonight or very early tomorrow with the AMNPS fully loaded and the Warthog set to 225*, no chunks in the box. Looking for it to be done for dinner tomorrow. This will be my first butt, so lot's of "firsts" will be going on! Guess someone needs to do a prolonged smoke with the AMNPS in the # 3 to see what happens..... Forecast calls for temps to be around 34* overnight and through the morning.

I think I'm going to set the butt on the left side of the smoker middle rack, so that it won't drip onto the pellets while rendering. Hopefully the AMNPS stays lit!


----------



## jimalbert (Feb 11, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Don't know about the Agave nectar - I've heard it's bad too but I really like the Agave worms in the bottom of my Tequila bottles - they make me feel all warm & fuzzy inside


I tend to agree... If Agave nectar was bad for you, I would have been dead a long time ago.  As a matter of fact, I recently bought a bottle of Tequila (cant remember the name of it at the moment but it had a skeleton on the label) and it was actually sold with agave nectar to do a "true" margarita.  Actually I just thought of it.. Espolon.  Give it a try sometime, its very good.  When I don't buy Cabo Wabo I buy that... sometimes Cuervo.

Jim


----------



## smokin505 (Feb 11, 2013)

That's a great looking piece of fish... and if you ate it and are still here to post, I'd say that the Agave was just fine!   :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 12, 2013)

Chef Willie that's some nice looking salmon!! I'll be following your smoked closely as  Iam really looking hard at the smokin it 3 for sausage and jerky smokes!


----------



## chef willie (Feb 12, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Chef Willie that's some nice looking salmon!! I'll be following your smoked closely as  Iam really looking hard at the smokin it 3 for sausage and jerky smokes!


Thx....saw your post about the tube smoker & was looking for Smoke Happens thread on his pellet burner use. I used the AMNS for about 3 hours and it stayed lit with no problems...not sure about a 8-10 hour smoke though. Maybe the dust is easier to keep lit vs the pellets? One of the main reasons behind the #3 for me was being able to do long smokes on sausage, but it did a helluva job on an overnight smoke of a butt.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 12, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Thx....saw your post about the tube smoker & was looking for Smoke Happens thread on his pellet burner use. I used the AMNS for about 3 hours and it stayed lit with no problems...not sure about a 8-10 hour smoke though. Maybe the dust is easier to keep lit vs the pellets? One of the main reasons behind the #3 for me was being able to do long smokes on sausage, but it did a helluva job on an overnight smoke of a butt.


I'm considering the #3 for sausage and jerky mainly. If I do get one I will certainly try my AMNTS out to see if I can get it to work. They work great in my GOSM, of course it leaks air everywhere


----------

